# JamesOtters Role-play Join Thread (SFW)



## JamesOtters (Aug 15, 2017)

I just want to have fun. I have role-played before (On the website Pokecharms, it was a Pokemon Rp.). Please keep the RP  Safe for work. Thank you.

This is my fursona:
docs.google.com: Otter Fursona

_I don't know_ a good *plot* so just comment below, I guess. Nothing better than a little *RP*. Right?

If you want to *group* rp, I'm up for that!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 16, 2017)

Would wanna join, but then I'm a minotaur, and you said in the other thread that ya find cow fursonas "disgusting", sooooo... I'll pass, bai


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 16, 2017)

Yeah, I'm game for some RP. We could do in a private conversation thread or wherever you want. Though I'm going to have too make my character waayyy shorter so that she isn't 4 and a half ft taller than yours.

I haee absolutely no RP ideas 

Her bio is largely outdated and still has stuff from when she was still an AU character for something I was working on. Please ignore my fursona's cringy name haha

docs.google.com: Tsugi no Seimei Bio


----------



## fallout19980 (Aug 17, 2017)

I've never role-played before, but wouldn't mind giving it a shot somewhere.


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 18, 2017)

Sorry I haven't replied. It never appeared in my Alerts for some stupid reason. Anyways, contact me when you're ready. My fursona's been updated and stuff, so we'll work out the details.


----------



## Enraged Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

id like to join I'm new and I got a couple ideas for a fursona


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 19, 2017)

Hello. Sorry I was not able to *Reply.* I was away on a boat trip. If you have ideas for a *RP*, don't be scared to message me. I would really enjoy it, if you *RP*'ed with me. I also believe that a *group* RP would be pretty cool too, with multiple characters.

If you want to *Private RP*:
Message Me!
Or Post Here. I will respond.

If you want to *Group RP*:
Send me a message with the people you might want to include by using the *@* Feature. (@JamesOtters for example.) We'll gather everyone up in one conversation, (Up to 5 people only because of *conversation restrictions.*) And have fun.

Sorry for adding the *Bold* and _stuff. _I'm trying to be more 'Professional' on the site.

Enjoy,
JamesOtters


----------

